
Ask HN: What interesting hardware startups are based in London? - ShinyCyril
I&#x27;m looking for a graduate job at a hardware startup in London. It seems most lists I find only cover design agencies etc.<p>Upverter supposedly has a map, but unfortunately it&#x27;s down. There&#x27;s also a Wired article with a map, but that too is down for me.
======
Peroni
If music is your thing then ROLI:
[https://www.roli.com/](https://www.roli.com/)

Kano are always impressive: [http://www.kano.me/](http://www.kano.me/)

If children's toys are your thing, MakieLab have very smart people:
[https://mymakie.com/](https://mymakie.com/)

Sugru have an awesome team: [https://sugru.com/about](https://sugru.com/about)

Kokoon are doing interesting wearables stuff:
[https://kokoon.io/](https://kokoon.io/)

There's also a hardware startup meet-up on next week. Usually attended by a
bunch of interesting hardware companies: [http://www.meetup.com/Hardware-
Pioneers-by-Hardware-Startup-...](http://www.meetup.com/Hardware-Pioneers-by-
Hardware-Startup-IO/)

~~~
ShinyCyril
Thanks – I'll check those out!

------
bizzleDawg
Assuming you've checked [https://angel.co/jobs](https://angel.co/jobs) and
[http://workinstartups.com/](http://workinstartups.com/)?

Other than that, I know of converge who're growing last I knew:
[http://converge.io/](http://converge.io/)

If Bristol's not too far, then
[http://ultrahaptics.com/careers/](http://ultrahaptics.com/careers/) or get in
touch with my consultancy - we're doing connected product development:
[https://zoetrope.io](https://zoetrope.io)

~~~
ShinyCyril
I was fairly adamant that I wanted to stay in London, however I recently
visited a friend in Bristol and really enjoyed the city.

What would you say is different about working at a consultancy?

